# Algae ID and treatment?



## Dragonfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone identify this algae? I looked through algae pictures and it doesn't quite match any of them. It covers all my plants, glass and the intake of my filter. It's slightly fuzzy but not strigy or hairy. It's also really hard to remove. What is it and how can I get rid of it? Tank stats:

10 gal
2 x 13w spiral CFL
no ferts
no Co2
all crypts, annubias and java fern
7 million guppies, all juvi and baby except 2 adults
Marineland Biowheel 100 filter


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a soft algae, meaning that it is not so tough that snails can't eat it. In fact, I see a couple of pond snails in the picture. Are they growing and laying eggs? They might be able to multiply and eventually take care of it. Fish that graze on algae, such as guppies should also be able to feed on it. If the pond snails do not take care of it, perhaps ramshorns can. They can scrape attached algae more efficiently than pond snails, which are better with really soft algae and bacterial films. 

Your crypt looks iron deficient.


----------



## Dragonfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, that tank has dozens of pond snails and they just keep coming! The guppies really don't seem too interested in it either. Should I get an otto? About the iron, being a small low-tech tank I wasn't really sure what if anything I should be dosing? It's at work so I'd like to keep it simple. Thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Encourage the pond snails. Look for an iron supplement at your local tropical fish store or order one online. See Seachem's forum here on APC. (They are sponsors.) You can get a list of online vendors there. Check out the forum on fertilization.


----------

